# My completed SEAVIEW and Space Pod projects



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, I finished my Seaview last weekend and dove right in on the Space Pod. I have to say, like everyone else, that these kits are a pure joy.They are both beautifully done and easy to build.The tooling is A-1. 
T H A N K 
Y O U
M O E B I U S!!!!

And I cant wait for my chariot!

I used led string xmas lights with 1000 hour life. they also burn cool, so no heat build up issues. 
MORE Seaview pics are here:
http://s152.photobucket.com/albums/s167/richc764/Seaview/

and Pod pics here:
http://s152.photobucket.com/albums/s167/richc764/Space Pod/

I hope you folks like the job I did. Lots of patience, but lots of satisfaction, too. The Seaview sits proudly beneath my 1/350 Titanic
-Rich


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looks nice.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job on both!! I just got my Space Pod this Sunday and cant wait to get started.
Steve


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Very nice work. Lights in the Flying Sub too?!!? Now *that's* dedication!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

They look awesome!!!

Where did you get that Ugly Monster Holding the Seaview(LOL)!

Nice Work:thumbsup:


BP


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Nice work :thumbsup:

I love the flex cable on the mic in the space pod  was it part of the kit or did you make it. I only got mine yesterday and I haven't checked out all the bits yet.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

SWEET! More reference pics!

Nice job on both of these great kits!

MMM


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Very well executed, Rich!


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

AJ-1701 said:


> Nice work :thumbsup:
> 
> I love the flex cable on the mic in the space pod  was it part of the kit or did you make it. I only got mine yesterday and I haven't checked out all the bits yet.



AJ- you just take a length of wire and wrap it around a sewing needle to get the curling wire look. i plan to do it again for the Chariot radios


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

beatlepaul said:


> They look awesome!!!
> 
> Where did you get that Ugly Monster Holding the Seaview(LOL)!
> 
> ...


i think that ugly monster has the role nailed if they do a remake of the cyclops episode.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Very nice indeed! I'm about to tear into my Pod this week.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice work! All you guys posting this stuff is keeping me motivated on my Seaview!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

TOS Maniac said:


> Well, I finished my Seaview last weekend and dove right in on the Space Pod. I have to say, like everyone else, that these kits are a pure joy.They are both beautifully done and easy to build.The tooling is A-1.
> T H A N K
> Y O U
> M O E B I U S!!!!
> ...


Hit the Seaview with some fine wet sandpaper then go over it with dullcoat.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

TOS Maniac said:


> Well, I finished my Seaview last weekend and dove right in on the Space Pod. I have to say, like everyone else, that these kits are a pure joy.They are both beautifully done and easy to build.The tooling is A-1.
> T H A N K
> Y O U
> M O E B I U S!!!!
> ...


what kind of christmas lights did you use & how did you route them through the sub ? Do they light up everything inside pretty good ?


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

WOW!! Great job on both!! Still waiting for Space Pod to hit the LHS. Looking forward to it!!

Wayne


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Got my Space Pod in and am hoping to do as good a job!! Great work!!


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

model maker said:


> what kind of christmas lights did you use & how did you route them through the sub ? Do they light up everything inside pretty good ?


The lights are soft LED xmas string lights that I got on the internet. i blacked out the interior skin of the model first, to avoid light leakage. then, i used that adhesive aluminum foil to give it a reflective seal. works like a charm. for the sail, i merely drilled a hole in the hull where the sail inserts, and fed 2 LED's into the sail.


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

the flying sub is not actually lit. there was a reflection in one pic that gave it that illusion. Sorry for the deceptive photography!


----------

